# Please Help Me!!



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello,

I have a black 2013 Citroen Connexion edition and I bought it in the Citroen dealership in April.

I love this car with it being my first car I love it but recently I have noticed very faint greyish what look like spray marks on the paint work also in some places the paint work just looks dull and faded, when you run your hand along it, it feels rough compared to other parts of the car were they feel smooth, I have tried everything to try and fix it. 

I have had it washed polished and waxed but its still there, i have been doing some research and people have said use a clay bar and that should get rid of it?

Has anyone experienced this or does any one know what it is and how to fix it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It sounds like over spray, from either a repair on your car or perhaps an adjacent car when at the dealership. Is the roughness the same colour, or different? Often cars a repaired at dealerships without the owners knowledge and it can get everywhere


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Have you got any photos as this will help us identify the problem?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like overspray to me. Give the car a really good clean, then decontaminate using a tar remover & a fallout remover. Then get a clay bar with some good lube & clay the whole car as well as the effected area. Should sort the problem as well as leaving a better finish on the whole car


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Where are you? Someone nearby may help you determine what it is


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

Am in Liverpool, am just in work at the minute so will post a picture when i finish work. The roughness is a lighter colour than the car. I have never been informed by the car dealership about a respray.

Thanks for all the quick replies!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

ah bit of a treck from me then I'm in Yorkshire. Someone local to you may see the thread though..... And yeah pics will help those helping from a distance


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

I have added the photos, the car as just been washed and polished also it doesn't feel lumpy or bumpy its still all flat


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That's overspray. 

A good clay or a bit of paint thinners should get rid of it.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Aye, try clay


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

whats the best way to get this off,

Never used clay before but just ordered a clay bar then?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Bilthamber clay is good, you can get clay mitts from Halfords too but not sure if they'd be harsh enough to remove that?

Claying is pretty simple just make sure you use plenty of lube while you do it. I think there's a guide on here, I'll see if I can find it.

*edit* found it:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=4829


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

What Natalie said 

I too like bilt hamber clay, it's very highly rated and that guide is ace.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

You could event wet flat with 3000 grit and machine polish, I did the same for a customer yesterday. Dull areas haven't been polished enough.


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

Do you have to go to a car shop to get that done or do it yourself?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

A local detailer most likely will carry these products the ones I've said and as others have mentioned it will be a lot cheaper than a body shop.


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

katie said:


> Do you have to go to a car shop to get that done or do it yourself?


Its possible to do it yourself with minimal tools. I've done it myself. Although wet sanding should be reserved for only the most extreme cases as it is the most harsh method.

You need various grades of sandpaper, and if polishing by hand you need a very heavy cutting polish such as Meguiars 105. I used to use GTechniq P1 but using that is a lot of work as it doesnt cut as fast so you're left rubbing and rubbing the polish into the paint for absolutely ages. The Meguairs on the other hand is as far as I know one of the heaviest cutting polishes you can get so that one is much quicker to polish out the marks left by the sandpaper.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You don't need a professional to clay your car, just order some and have fun. If this wont clear it then look towards professional help for both advice and work. Claying "can" cause damage if you are really silly, but done on a clean surface with care and adequate lubrication is absolutely fine. It wont take long and at least you will then have clay for next time you detail the car

Try bilt hamber for a tried and tested clay bar


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

I will go with the clay I think, I will jet wash my car before I use it and make sure it is clean, don't really like the thought of sand/ fine sand paper going near my car, thanks everyone for the messages


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Wash as you would usually, then clay


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

To save time why not just buy the Auto Glym clay kit, so you get the QD lube, clay bar and a small bottle of SRP as well.

Not 100% sure you can get this from Halfords but you can order it in.


Also you will want a jug (tuperware box etc) of warm water to keep the clay nice and soft, in these temps some of them can get a bit "solid" and hard to nead.

Plenty of guides on here, youtube etc about claying.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If I lived closer I would be happy to do it for you.
I think you are very wise not putting sandpaper to paint leave that for the experts.
Try claying first with a soft clay ie: Bilt Hamber and take one step at a time.
Dave


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help, I have ordered some of the fine grade clay set should be here this week will try and wait for the rain to go off before I do it.

Thanks everyone for the help will post pictures when I have done!


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

Is is best to jet wash the car before?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

katie said:


> Is is best to jet wash the car before?


Oh my god yes. For sure. Best practice, you want the panel to be as clean and contaminant free as possible before you introduce something like a clay bar. If you have a scout around on here there should be a few demos etc, or you tube. But you want to jet wash and hand wash the car (or at least the area) first, rinse it, use a tar remover if there is a build up of tar there, THEN give it a clay. Use zero pressure with the clay bar, lots of lube, and just pass it slow and steady over the car/area. It should feel obviously rough to begin with and get better, this is the contamination coming off.
Fold the clay bar regularly to and re shape it so you are not rubbing continuously with a rough clay bar


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2015)

Haven't had chance to do it yet with the weather being very windy and raining most days, will it get worse the longer i leave it?

I do not want to risk scratching my car if the wind blows something on it also its been raining very bad


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't worry, it'll be fine :thumb:


----------

